# Clearly deserves a thread of it's own



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This one hurts----My most prized fish was laid to rest last night...

Officially measured but no pics taken....Just shy of the 15 inch mark.......


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

that sucks ak









any plans on drying it out and mounting it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> that sucks ak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love too-
But would easily cost me a grand......

I liked the fish-But I dont know if I liked that much....

Thanks for the kind words Sir


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what about that baking soda route??

did you see that thread??


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow sorry to hear AK..that's a beautiful fish.
Definitley a big loss for you..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about that, too, AK. Dang, that sucks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that, too, AK. Dang, that sucks.


Thanks Chil.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

my condolences man, i can't even imagine how pissed you gotta be right now... i'd be off shooting right now to blow off some steam if i were you. he was definitely a beautiful fish tho


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

dammm ak he was a beast rip.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow you have shure had some hard luck with fish... any plants for future fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> wow you have shure had some hard luck with fish... any plants for future fish


Yeah I do-(some what)....
The 90 gal that he was in might turn into a materd fire eel tank before much longer....Along with some nice big Dats









Maybe a solo Armatus-We will just have to see what the future brings me....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The personality these fish have makes it extra painfull when they die. Enclosed in a big glass box, they somehow manage to capture our hearts. Very sorry, AK!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> what about that baking soda route??
> 
> did you see that thread??


Dont remember-
Care to give a link Sir....

[/quote]
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=139280
its worth a shot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> The personality these fish have makes it extra painfull when they die. Enclosed in a big glass box, they somehow manage to capture our hearts. Very sorry, AK!


Yeah and this guy couldn't be matched either----
I interacted with this guy for the last 3.5 years....He was damn near 4 inch thick also....

Appreciate the kind words Serra.....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i cant wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I'm a slacker-But I will try to keep up with the pics of the process also...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sux to hear that. cause of death?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> sux to hear that. cause of death?


Thanks-

added chemicals from the water treatment plant..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> sux to hear that. cause of death?


Thanks-

added chemicals from the water treatment plant..
[/quote]

arggggg...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

that fish looks out of this world... love it,,, at 15 inchs how much would something like him be worth???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> that fish looks out of this world... love it,,, at 15 inchs how much would something like him be worth???


Priceless to me----

At 15 inch and the specimen I had.....(which FHUSA would tell you it's not a FH),Honestly have no clue-But I have turned down offers of over $450 for it....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whats going on....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> whats going on....


Chemicals added from the water company just acouple hours before multiple tanks seen water changes----And I do huge water changes due to stocking-----Or use to have to ne how.....

Everything seems to be fine now-I dont see ne thing wrong with ne other fish-
My pacu was big enough to fight off whatever was going wrong...Thankfully....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Chemicals added from the water company just acouple hours before multiple tanks seen water changes----And I do huge water changes due to stocking-----Or use to have to ne how.....


Oooooh.... I was wondering myself.



> My pacu was big enough to fight off whatever was going wrong...Thankfully....


Those guys could live in gasoline. I never grew out a pacu to the size of yours, how are they at that size? Do they interact with you/ owner responsive?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Chemicals added from the water company just acouple hours before multiple tanks seen water changes----And I do huge water changes due to stocking-----Or use to have to ne how.....
> 
> 
> Oooooh.... I was wondering myself.
> ...


Much appreciated Serra...

Pacu's only get more personable the more one works with them....Being in the bigger tank like I got helps tremendously also though-----He approaches me no matter where I approach the tank at...Hand feeds,can pet him,rubs noses against the tank with my mom...Etc,etc....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

vid of him intereacting with you


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> > Chemicals added from the water company just acouple hours before multiple tanks seen water changes----And I do huge water changes due to stocking-----Or use to have to ne how.....
> 
> 
> Oooooh.... I was wondering myself.
> ...


Much appreciated Serra...

Pacu's only get more personable the more one works with them....Being in the bigger tank like I got helps tremendously also though-----He approaches me no matter where I approach the tank at...Hand feeds,can pet him,rubs noses against the tank with my mom...Etc,etc....
[/quote]
LOL!...nice!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL


----------

